# Anyone know where to find electric eels in Toronto?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

A friend of mine was curious and I'm asking on his behalf. Personally I'd love to have one just to run crazy power experiments.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> A friend of mine was curious and I'm asking on his behalf. Personally I'd love to have one just to run crazy power experiments.


Electric eel is not an eel, it's a type of knife fish  Grows up to 6ft, and it can kill you and your friend. Even if it's dead, it can still zap you!!!



Lucky's Aquarium have some small electric catfish, those catfish can grow up to 2ft and it can give you one hell of a shock!

Good luck and think twice!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

You can run some lights in your house  They powered a christmas tree and its lights with an electric eel, wiring up your tank to do that...most likely out of any ordinary consumer's budget.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> You can run some lights in your house  They powered a christmas tree and its lights with an electric eel, wiring up your tank to do that...most likely out of any ordinary consumer's budget.


They have already powered a christmas tree in Japan using the eel


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> They have already powered a christmas tree in Japan using the eel


Interesting video but 6 feet is a little too big for my tank


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There's 3 for sale in BC
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-electric-eels-3181/


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> There's 3 for sale in BC
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-electric-eels-3181/


Thanks I'll let him know tho I think he would prefer local in GTA or ~1hr range by car.

EDIT:

Can you cross cut and paste the ad? I can't see it due to the site needing membership.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Electric eel is not an eel, it's a type of knife fish  Grows up to 6ft, and it can kill you and your friend. Even if it's dead, it can still zap you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Electric catfish? I always thoguht only the electric eel was the only electric producing fish out there. Wow.  I don't think I saw the electric catfish when I was at Luckys back a few weeks. What is the fish called and where in the store/tank location did you see it? I'd love to read more into the species.

Well one thing I know is that the human body can take up to 6A (source: Mythbusters & Machines of Malice ) of current before cardiac arrest. You can be hit with high voltage and still live but if you're hit with high current it stops the heart.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy crap!      

Fricking XMEN RIGHT THERE.






I would so pay to see that electric chair event. Damn...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Interesting video but 6 feet is a little too big for my tank


Yah but how fast do they grow that is the thing. Is there na issue with say a few on them in the same tank?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Electric catfish? I always thoguht only the electric eel was the only electric producing fish out there. Wow.  I don't think I saw the electric catfish when I was at Luckys back a few weeks. What is the fish called and where in the store/tank location did you see it? I'd love to read more into the species.
> 
> Well one thing I know is that the human body can take up to 6A (source: Mythbusters & Machines of Malice ) of current before cardiac arrest. You can be hit with high voltage and still live but if you're hit with high current it stops the heart.


I saw those electric catfish at Lucky few weeks ago and they still have some left.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> I saw those electric catfish at Lucky few weeks ago and they still have some left.


You remember the rough cost amount or ballpark?


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Yah but how fast do they grow that is the thing. Is there na issue with say a few on them in the same tank?


I found mine grew slowly. I bought from Oliver Lucanus (Below water) when he was a partner in Biotope in Montreal 1998.

They were about 12" and fought in a 360g. I separated them into a 180g each and as they grew increased the aquarium size. One died last year and the survivor is in a 540g by himself and has grown to approx. 4 feet. So mine grew 36 inches in 12 years.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> They have already powered a christmas tree in Japan using the eel


Hmmm, maybe in a few decades we'll be plugging in out TVs to an eel...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> You remember the rough cost amount or ballpark?


I was just there today and they have 3 left on special for $29.99 each.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

2ft electric eel in BC, Canada

$110

http://www.arowanaclub.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=2894


----------

